
Saferwall – A hackable malware sandbox - madrafi
https://saferwall.com
======
wand3r
This is a very close site design to rethinkdb. I like it a lot. I am on mobile
so I can't view source but I wonder if its a framework, open-source of they
just semi cloned it.

~~~
sebazzz
The site appears to be hosted by Github pages, and uses
[http://bitters.bourbon.io/](http://bitters.bourbon.io/)

------
number6
Should a sandbox not be hackable

~~~
doall
Hackable doesn't always mean crackable :)

